# hiring new painter



## Ceezz (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey guys am looking for new painter and narrowed down to about 4 guys. What would you ask them to make sure there going to be the right fit. Or actually are as good as they say. Some advice this will be am first hire that's not family( no more of that lol)


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

If it's an employee your hiring . Do a working interview and see what he knows and how he is with other guys . Learn a lot that way .


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Ceezz said:


> Hey guys am looking for new painter and narrowed down to about 4 guys. What would you ask them to make sure there going to be the right fit. Or actually are as good as they say. Some advice this will be am first hire that's not family( no more of that lol)


I don't know if you get far by asking them anything, because the answer will be what you want to hear.

Tell them items like door hinges and window locks, etc not excluding surfaces which don't have to be painted should be covered and protected. The rest is pretty much standard things all painters do like prep work, caulking, no drip mark on doors and walls etc. Let them get started and check to make sure everything is going good and they doing a nice job.


----------



## SawDustDon44 (Jul 3, 2013)

My buddy owns a large painting outfit and since everyone and their mother says they know how to paint, he has alittle test he tries on all new employees. 

He builds a small Sheetrock wall with a door and casing and tells the guy to paint it. Everything is right there for him. Sprayer, brush, roller, caulk, etc. he goes upstairs and sees how long it takes for them to paint it. If they set up the sprayer and finish is 10 min... They have a job. If it takes them an hour to brush and roll... See ya!!!


Try it out. It sure narrows it down!!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

SawDustDon44 said:


> My buddy owns a large painting outfit and since everyone and their mother says they know how to paint, he has alittle test he tries on all new employees. He builds a small Sheetrock wall with a door and casing and tells the guy to paint it. Everything is right there for him. Sprayer, brush, roller, caulk, etc. he goes upstairs and sees how long it takes for them to paint it. If they set up the sprayer and finish is 10 min... They have a job. If it takes them an hour to brush and roll... See ya!!! Try it out. It sure narrows it down!!


They wouldn't have a job with me if they messed with the sprayer on a job that small. that would show they they have no idea what tool to use for the situation. may be different if your knocking out piss poor quality finishes though.


----------



## Ceezz (Jan 6, 2013)

That's true. If they were done in 10 minutes that would be a big red flag. And of course am aiming for quality


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

I always thought a test like mentioned would be a good idea, of course we all have different expectations of what we want from someone who says they can paint. 

I hired a guy who I knew had very limited painting experience but was a good worker and willing to learn, and he still is, I hired based upon his character. My priority in an employee is integrity and honesty, the majority of my work is in private homes with no one home. 
It helps that I knew who he was and that he was wanting work. 

I can teach people to paint my way.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Ceezz said:


> Hey guys am looking for new painter and narrowed down to about 4 guys. What would you ask them to make sure there going to be the right fit. Or actually are as good as they say. Some advice this will be am first hire that's not family( no more of that lol)


I just pay them to paint a room. I get to see what they do, how they do it, what results they get. Use their tools or use mine, their choice (but I have brushes I don't let anybody use, so those are off limits).


----------



## SawDustDon44 (Jul 3, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> They wouldn't have a job with me if they messed with the sprayer on a job that small. that would show they they have no idea what tool to use for the situation. may be different if your knocking out piss poor quality finishes though.


Well I think it's safe to say that you obviously have no clue how to paint. Any quality painter can spray a wall and door in 10 min with excellent results. But like I said, everyone and their mother think they can paint. Including you. Let me guess, you brush and roll your doors?? Amateurs


----------



## instock (Nov 17, 2012)

You're looking for a guy who can produce and who is reliable. Intelligence is a distant third. The only question I can think of is whether the candidate has had high achievement in other areas of his life. The state champ potato peeler would probably make a pretty good painter as well. An actual painting test makes a lot of sense, but even that won't tell you if the guy is going to physically and mentally show up. Maybe go with a probationary period.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

SawDustDon44 said:


> Well I think it's safe to say that you obviously have no clue how to paint. Any quality painter can spray a wall and door in 10 min with excellent results. But like I said, everyone and their mother think they can paint. Including you. Let me guess, you brush and roll your doors?? Amateurs


Yep I have no clue how to paint. You carry on thinking that you do though. I will stick with quality over speed and you stick with speed over quality. there's customers who want both remember.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

SawDustDon44 said:


> Well I think it's safe to say that you obviously have no clue how to paint. Any quality painter can spray a wall and door in 10 min with excellent results. But like I said, everyone and their mother think they can paint. Including you. Let me guess, you brush and roll your doors?? Amateurs



LOL, this is pretty funny:clap:


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

The other requirement is do they have a sense of humor? Frankly it is quite important.


----------



## SawDustDon44 (Jul 3, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> Yep I have no clue how to paint. You carry on thinking that you do though. I will stick with quality over speed and you stick with speed over quality. there's customers who want both remember.


Remember, there is also speed and quality. It's called a professional... Which takes a little time my friend. If you keep listening to some of the more knowledgeable guys on here you might be able to call yourself one someday. You'll be spraying doors before you know it!!


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

SawDustDon44 said:


> You'll be spraying doors before you know it!!


:blink:


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

Sprayer for one wall and a door?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I had a pony once, but it only knew one trick:laughing:


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## Jhinton (Dec 1, 2013)

SawDustDon44 said:


> Well I think it's safe to say that you obviously have no clue how to paint. Any quality painter can spray a wall and door in 10 min with excellent results. But like I said, everyone and their mother think they can paint. Including you. Let me guess, you brush and roll your doors?? Amateurs


Me thinks, that you would not last long on one of my jobs...


----------



## Ceezz (Jan 6, 2013)

Lol well this took a wrong turn somewhere hahaha


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Here's irony for you, the people around here who want level 5 walls want a nice, consistent roller stipple on them. The dummies don't have a clue about painting:whistling


----------



## Ceezz (Jan 6, 2013)

But really I get a great look with a brush on 6 panel door ... 15min or less.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Ceezz said:


> But really I get a great look with a brush on 6 panel door ... 15min or less.


I have customers that insist on brush marks on doors, but they have to be the right kind of brush marks, almost like the wood grain. It has to level enough, but not too much.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

SawDustDon44 said:


> Remember, there is also speed and quality. It's called a professional... Which takes a little time my friend. If you keep listening to some of the more knowledgeable guys on here you might be able to call yourself one someday. You'll be spraying doors before you know it!!


Lol brilliant. Upto yet only you think spraying is perfectly acceptable for interior walls, doors and trim. I bet you also think its faster not to mask of everything but use an edger instead because its faster or is everything the same color.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

It's funny... I just bought a airless sprayer and I can't quite figure out how in 10 min start to finish I could have set it up, sprayed one color, switched paint, sprayed the other color (unless it's semi-gloss walls...) repeat again since two coats is the only way to go and get something that looked half decent. I guess I've got no clue about painting.


----------



## oldschoolcarp (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm thinking that the guy who sets up a sprayer for a small wall hasn't learned how to paint yet. 

And semi - gloss on a wall, or eggshell on door and trim?, nope,:no: so sorry, you won't be working on my site.

Mike


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> It's funny... I just bought a airless sprayer and I can't quite figure out how in 10 min start to finish I could have set it up, sprayed one color, switched paint, sprayed the other color (unless it's semi-gloss walls...) repeat again since two coats is the only way to go and get something that looked half decent. I guess I've got no clue about painting.


That's because your not a painter lol


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> That's because your not a painter lol


Yeah, father in law is a 30+ year painter, brother in law works with us now, 5 year painter.
I'm better than the average joe... Lol


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Yeah, father in law is a 30+ year painter, brother in law works with us now, 5 year painter. I'm better than the average joe... Lol


I doubt the guy who thinks spraying is ok has used a sprayer. 

Let's break it down 

Tape and mask everything you don't want primer on 
Setup sprayer get primer running 
Paint walls
Flush sprayer 
Remove masking 
Setup sprayer Get wall color running 
Mask everything that don't want trim paint on 
Paint walls
Flush sprayer 
Remove masking 
Setup sprayer get trim paint running 
Paint trim
Mask everything you don't want trim paint on
Flush sprayer 
Remove all masking 

It's no wonder you never see painters using anything more than rollers and brushes on. 99% of interior painting.


----------



## TRMolnar (Mar 19, 2012)

I have the smaller graco airless( don't know the model) but I can barely get all the tools together mix the paint and prime the thing in under ten minutes...

I also don't roll it out unless I'm priming an entire room/ house of new rock or painting a bunch of door slabs. 

I would kick the guy outta my shop that tried to spray a mock up.

BUT back to the OP, I also think a working interview is one of the best ways going, if their work has a lot of flaws-stop them and send me packing. If there good they get paid "training" and start ASAP


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> I doubt the guy who thinks spraying is ok has used a sprayer. Let's break it down Tape and mask everything you don't want primer on Setup sprayer get primer running Paint walls Flush sprayer Remove masking Setup sprayer Get wall color running Mask everything that don't want trim paint on Paint walls Flush sprayer Remove masking Setup sprayer get trim paint running Paint trim Mask everything you don't want trim paint on Flush sprayer Remove all masking It's no wonder you never see painters using anything more than rollers and brushes on. 99% of interior painting.


I hope to be able to spray primer than ceilings on additions we do, garages, etc. def a time saver there. Not sure if we will get into using it in finished homes much. We also do flips for a guy and repaint everything, hopefully we can use it there.

I'm gonna get fine finish tips and I hope I can get good and be able to spray trim and have it look nice. But I've seen some crappy sprayed trim and if that's all I can get, it's gonna be brush work. Quality is more important.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> I doubt the guy who thinks spraying is ok has used a sprayer.
> 
> Let's break it down
> 
> ...


Where's the first coat back roll?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I hope to be able to spray primer than ceilings on additions we do, garages, etc. def a time saver there. Not sure if we will get into using it in finished homes much. We also do flips for a guy and repaint everything, hopefully we can use it there.
> 
> I'm gonna get fine finish tips and I hope I can get good and be able to spray trim and have it look nice. But I've seen some crappy sprayed trim and if that's all I can get, it's gonna be brush work. Quality is more important.


Driftweed seems to be the forum expert on fast sprayed repaints. He has given some pointers on spray technique, using a shield to avoid masking, avoiding over spray, prder of spraying, etc. He's spraying mostly apartments and condos - I'll be trying out his techniques when I have a chance.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

hdavis said:


> Driftweed seems to be the forum expert on fast sprayed repaints. He has given some pointers on spray technique, using a shield to avoid masking, avoiding over spray, prder of spraying, etc. He's spraying mostly apartments and condos - I'll be trying out his techniques when I have a chance.


Yes, I've been eavesdropping on his posts. Lol. I realize there are different standards and qualities people are ok with and such. I'm a bit of a perfectionist but I also realize on a rental or a flip that's a little different. I'm sure I'll be bugging him with some spraying questions soon.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I have a $500 airless. Used it once and now have no idea where it is. used it on a warehouse and it was quick but the overspray was unreal. I like edges like a laser did them. Here's one I'm finishing up today.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> I have a $500 airless. Used it once and now have no idea where it is. used it on a warehouse and it was quick but the overspray was unreal. I like edges like a laser did them. Here's one I'm finishing up today.


 If that sir was done with no masking . Just hand brush well done .


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

skillman said:


> If that sir was done with no masking . Just hand brush well done .


He used a laser, can't you read?  BC is holding out on us with the next cool technology... Laser painting. Lol.

Do y'all mask your "critical" cut in stuff to get straight edges? We rarely mask stuff like what's in those pictures. Except if it's masking for protection. But then again, if it's really important stuff I let my B-I-L paint it cause "he's the painter"


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't mask to get a crisp edge, I'll mask simply for some protection. A lot of the times I don't even mask for protection any more. Especially on an uneven surface, maskingto get a crisp edge seems to guarantee your lines won't be crisp.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I wish that was free hand. I'm ok at cutting in but tape always gets me dead on. It takes a bit longer to tape but when I consider I'm sometimes doing 4coats that's a lot less worrying about wonky lines from me cutting in. 

On ceilings I don't tape though as most places I work have awful inside corners so you couldn't tape if if you wanted to.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't care for brushed trim or doors. On my projects we spray all trim and doors, cut and roll walls. Ceilings may be sprayed or rolled or sprayed and back rolled.


----------



## Ceezz (Jan 6, 2013)

stombaugh85 said:


> WOW! I'm no painter but I do have a sprayer and know how long it takes to set-up and clean it out properly. What painter would use a sprayer on a 10 min job. You need to re-think your logic. Amatuers! :no:


Lol yea 10 min to flush and clean my sprayer out


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

If the door jamb, stops and casing still needed to be filled, sanded and caulked, I wouldn't want to come back to see it painted in 10 minutes or one hour. I would want to see it prepped properly before even thinking about applying paint.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

I am seriously gonna document my next two tone unit, & time everything. You would be amazed...

Its like paper vs mesh only this thread is about brush vs brushless lol


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Driftweed said:


> I am seriously gonna document my next two tone unit, & time everything. You would be amazed... Its like paper vs mesh only this thread is about brush vs brushless lol


DW at what size area or room would you say spraying starts to pay off time wise.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Good question. I would say that if I am gonna use more than 1 gallon/ 30 minutes of work I break out the sprayer.

To me it doesnt take but two minutes to get it going. Drop into paint bucket, purge, & go. 

That's also vacant jobsite. Occupied, its a 2 room minimum. I use 12 * 15 pvc coated drops. Usually 1 big one to cover everything crammed in the center, then a 4 * 12 to drag along the walls as i go. Thats just in case i blow a tip or some freak accident happens. 

It really freaks people out carrying in a sprayer. I generally only do roughly 2-3 occupied a yr, & thats strictly referral from a mid/high end client. He just keeps sending me work haha...


----------



## Ceezz (Jan 6, 2013)

Driftweed said:


> Good question. I would say that if I am gonna use more than 1 gallon/ 30 minutes of work I break out the sprayer.
> 
> To me it doesnt take but two minutes to get it going. Drop into paint bucket, purge, & go.
> 
> ...


Do you roll back or just spray. I see I don't have the skills needed for that yet ...all my work is occupied homes. Any other tips.

I have a big family room (repeat customer was shock when she saw price), Dental crown all the way around all trim and doors. One accent wall. No ceiling. Any tips on lowering cost. That crown eats up time.


----------



## Ceezz (Jan 6, 2013)

Ceiling 2nd story height


----------



## instock (Nov 17, 2012)

My hose would get caught on the glass end table under the tarp. While I am trying to get that free, I'd yank the whole sprayer and knock over the can of paint. Then when I finally got it done, there would be tons of gaps that the sprayer couldn't fill. But more power to ya if you can make it work.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

You always backroll walls. I'd paint white first. So Load up semi-gloss and shoot crown first. Quick thin coats to get in that crevices but not overfill em. Dont worry about getting it on walls, your painting over it anyway. Shield ceiling if not painting ceiling.

Purge to next color. Shield crown and edge. Always go to your next light colors. Especially doing multi colors. 

Now your on wall color 1. Usually accents are darkest so they are last. When spraying your walls dont go the last couple feet top or bottom. Instead, backroll to your edges. If you spray up to your edging you will leave a halo. 

Now onto your accent (dark wall). A clean straight shield is critical for where the colors meet. Same as before, shield edging, spray heavy into body and backroll body to edges.

Voila, 1 bigass room done in half a day max.


----------



## shesbros (Jun 15, 2005)

Two things. 
First when it comes to new employees I weed them out via email or phone then make a desicion on their 3rd day or sooner. Almost all of them lie and I have never received a phone call or resume from a painter that isn't "the best, only does high end residential, and just finished a 20,000 job in a multi million dollar house". Have to at least bring the good sounding in ones for a day or 2.

Second 
Drift weed, when you say edging do you mean cutting? And if you are cutting, spraying then back rolling, why not a power roller and save the tape and shield? Just curious. Also if you cut then spray then roll if the paint tacs up how do you avoid framing or changes in texture with the roller pulling the drying paint?


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

I'll start a new thread, just got home. As I am waiting until august to hire, I am definitely interested in pointers on red flags. Apparently I am missing something. 

Theres gotta be a good way to find people. I always figured that you can tell alot by their employment history, but that doesn't work.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Driftweed said:


> I'll start a new thread, just got home. As I am waiting until august to hire, I am definitely interested in pointers on red flags. Apparently I am missing something.
> 
> Theres gotta be a good way to find people. I always figured that you can tell alot by their employment history, but that doesn't work.


Tell them there is a mandatory drug test. That will weed out ninety percent and leave you with just the liars and a few decent hard working people. Look em in the eye and use your street sense. You should be able to readily identify tweakers, crack heads, stoners and alcoholics. Sometimes the heroin users can hide it for ahile but eventually they start to itch and have to leave for a 'doctors appointment' or some such.


----------



## Grateful_Monk (Jan 31, 2014)

SawDustDon44 said:


> He builds a small Sheetrock wall with a door and casing and tells the guy to paint it. Everything is right there for him. Sprayer, brush, roller, caulk, etc. he goes upstairs and sees how long it takes for them to paint it. If they set up the sprayer and finish is 10 min... They have a job. If it takes them an hour to brush and roll... See ya!!!


The only purpose I could see in having a sprayer there is to find out if your new hire is a thief.


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

Late to the party but here's my sprayer story. First time I used it made the same mistake as most people, used the tip that came with it. Was empty house and it looked like the fog had set in. When I came out the only thing that wasn't painted was around my eyes where my glasses were. Put sprayer in garage where it stayed for the next couple years. Then was doing some work after a fire, painting stud cavities for odor control. The guy working for me said " man if we had a sprayer this would be easy". At that point I told him I had one, when he stopped cussing and hollering we went and got it. Seems he had some experience with sprayers and taught me how to use one. 
To me tip knowledge is the biggest factor in spraying. Some of the new tips make your overspray almost like drywall after a couple feet they are dry. And the fine finish tips are a huge help in controlling overspray.
To you brush and roller guys that have a sprayer but don't use it. Have you ever tried the power roller for your sprayer? Never dip your roller again.


----------



## Yawata Company (Mar 16, 2014)

Well in my personal experience everyone will tell you that they are a "Leonardo da Vinci" and they know everything about painting but the most effective way to see if they can paint and power wash is doing a working interview, just tell them what to do and see what tools they use and most important check their work that way you will know who to hire


----------



## KDPaintingCT (Aug 8, 2013)

You should try him out for a few days, that is the only way you'll get a more accurate picture of what he's all about for the most part...good luck!


----------



## straightedgellc (Jul 12, 2014)

I like to see what they guys have on the job site. Talk is cheap and everyone says they are great painters. I would try each one out for a day and pick the one you feel the best about...


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Well the last three years I have been on the side of the fence of being a worker instead of hireing workers. I have found that some of these so called paint contractors don't know their butts from a hole in the ground:whistling
I have been hired and when I put out more work then the guy who hired me that's tells me a lot about what kind of inexperienced some guys are. 35 years an when I started we used all oil base paints an primers, so when I hear guys talk about painting an some of them have never had to tint paint on a job or even know what tints to use to get a color now that's funny cause they are dumb founded:laughing:
Now they just run to the store an order their colors!


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Frankawitz said:


> Now they just run to the store an order their colors!


I hate tinting. I can get the color eventually, but with latex / acrylic, you mix, let some dry, adjust,... 

At least with oil, the color you see is the color you get.


----------



## DavidRackley (Aug 23, 2014)

You should have to focus on following things while hiring a new painter:
The Contract.
Prep Work. 
Application Methods. 
Ask about extra costs. 
Site Protection And Cleanup.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Come on, hell anyone can paint! My wife's even a painter at times, when she's not teaching 3rd graders. :laughing: I told her when she's brushing, just close one eye. That's all you need to know to cut in.


----------



## DavidRackley (Aug 23, 2014)

Painting is one home improvement project that can easily refresh your home with relatively little time and money. Before hiring a painter you have to focus on some tips like If your home is too old then it is first step to check lead paint before starting work, Paint preparation, The contract should include products used and the process, Extra cost for removing heavy furniture etc.


----------



## straightedgellc (Jul 12, 2014)

I look for a pleasant personality, good skill set, and amount a painter can get done when I am considering a potential hire. I like to bring guys in for a day or two to try them out. I know enough after working one day with them normally...


----------



## Ceezz (Jan 6, 2013)

For someone who your going to try out what pay rate would you prefer to start them?


----------



## phmservices (Dec 24, 2013)

Im going through this right now, so hard to find people that speak english, have a car and are not crack heads or LAZY....this thread quickly turned into how to paint with a sprayer...lol lets get back on track... When i hire guys i have them come to the job for a trial day at a lower pay then i would pay an expert painter, then adjust from there, but only do this if this is a vacant home/the ho is not there or else he could make you look like an idiot...


----------



## Ceezz (Jan 6, 2013)

Thats true since last post i have tried 2 "expert " painting who demanded 20+ a hour and neither worked out for me. I did find some good help, with truck, he Indian and ex military speaks great English, going back to school etc... good dude 18 a hour. He is by no means a perfect painter but he wants to learn so could work out but am still on my search for a great painter that can jump in a work.


----------



## tjdrake (Apr 4, 2006)

*New hires*

There are many factors that go into hiring a new employee. Usually when hiring new help, we will always call their prior employer. From my experience painters are a dime a dozen. Good painters are few and far between, it just our industry. Once we prove that they have the skill set and attitude we are looking for, we will than offer them a competitive pay amount and try them out. All new people perform well for 30-90 days, so our approach is that if you are worth XYZ dollars, than come in and SHOW me what you have to offer us as a company! There are a few really good tips in this post!


----------

